
Cyclone Power: A Schoell Cycle Engine - pbowyer
http://cyclonepower.com/how-it-works-2/
======
brudgers
Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Mark_V_Engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Mark_V_Engine)

